# Ice...snow...what else?



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 14, 2007)

Well, it's good ole Missouri weather! :roll:   Last weekend we had a bad ice storm in SW MO, tonight and tomorrow they are calling for heavy snowfall up to 10" for our area!  I need to keep my electricity, please old man winter! :x   What are you guys expecting as far as weather this weekend?

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Woodi (Dec 15, 2007)

Sunny and cold right now, but a winter storm watch for later today, snow all day tomorrow with ice and maybe 'thunder'!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 15, 2007)

Drizzle w/ a high of 47 but by Wednesday it will be back in the 70's.

We would kill for a couple inches of your snow.

A couple years back it did snow but did not stick-HOWEVER, there was a little acumilation in a dark, damp, wet, shaded flower pot at the gas station. The kids poked around in it & were thrilled they finally got to play in the snow. Sad huh? There was not even enough to make a snow ball.

We really need to take them somewhere to see some REAL snow.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 15, 2007)

Well I would gladly trade places with you in a heartbeat!!  We are getting about 3" today, and another couple tomorrow.  I am hoping for a snow day for work on Monday!!!

Hey Tab, do you remember the smog days we had back in Cali?  I loved those, couldn't go outside, just sit in the A/C all day!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 15, 2007)

Yes, we ozone alert days here, kids can't go out at recess, etc.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 15, 2007)

I remember in basic training in San Antonio, we had "black flag" days, we couldn't go out of the shade, cuz it was stinkin hot.  of course I had to be in basic trainin in the the middle of July!!!!


----------



## CPSoaper (Dec 15, 2007)

It is snowy and colder than a witch's tit here.  Yesterday our high was 13. At least we were in the double digits.


----------



## Chalk Creek (Dec 15, 2007)

18" on the ground here and 6 below zero this morning.  Had a heat wave today and almost made it to 20.  Supposed to be colder tonight.  Brrrr....


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 15, 2007)

It was so cold today my mother in law actually put on a pair of toe socks w/ her flip-flops (snicker)!


----------



## edco76 (Dec 15, 2007)

Its raining here.

And about 68 8)


----------



## Woodi (Dec 16, 2007)

First peek out the window at 7:30AM. Winter snowstorm watch is predicting two feet of snow, today and tomorrow.

Do you see two deer? (there are actually 7 but most are hiding)







DH is making a snow slide for the Grandkids, so we plan to play in this white stuff a lot this week. His design is like a bobsled run, with high sides. He begins with a snowblower to make the hill, then we shovel a 'run' out onto the pond, with a few twists and curves, hopefully.

I look forward to getting out there soon. More pics later.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks "dear" heart!  Great wintertime pictures!  Tell Crawford to charge for that ride and the city folks with kids will come out to ride and buy more soap in your showroom front room. 8) 

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## Woodi (Dec 16, 2007)

ok, now it's getting scary.

It's 1:30PM, and the snow is still coming down, hard. Perhaps we should get out and shovel before we are completely engulfed.

This is our livingroom patio door, the one we let the cats in and out of. Big cat took one look after I opened the door, widened his eyes, and ran into the basement.






and the car is half buried:


----------



## Bret (Dec 17, 2007)

Good news! Saturday we got our 80 bales of hay, right as the snow was starting. Found out our trailer is ok, it's out of the ditch and at some nearby buffalo farm. They'll keep it until we can safely come get it. 

Saturday night-Sunday morning - We got about 13 inches in NW IN. I had to pull the bottom strand of fence out of the snow. In one section of the back pasture, the top strand had been pulled down by the snow and was under the snow too. Luckily the horses hadn't been back there! It's all fixed now and the gate is closed so if it happens again, they can't get back there. 

Here are some pics from Sunday. Kobe is the darker one (bay). She's 17, appendix QH, ex-race horse and polo pony. Raja is the chestnut. He's 19, Arabian, ex-race horse. They are outside 24/7, so quite wooly right now.






I love this one. Kobe is fairly anti-social, so this is a rare occurance


----------

